# Milling machine x-axis power feed recommendation



## ARC-170 (Feb 24, 2021)

Is this a decent x axis power feed for a Rong Fu mill (RF-30 clone) LINK

It's $180 or so on Ebay. Looks just like all the other ones costing twice as much. I saw the Align AL-500D ($350) and it has more torque, but I'm not sure I need a high torque one (or do I?). I also saw a ALB-310SX on toolots.com for about $266. It seemed to have the same specs. as the $180 one.

I'd like to mount it oriented in the horizontal position, so it's doesn't hang down, but just sticks out along the x axis.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 24, 2021)

i have a similar make of drive, mine is the high torque version for a BP mill
since you have a smaller table, you'll be ok i think with a normal torque version
they pretty much have the same construction, the motor is a bit beefier on the HT models
the import power feeds all have nylon gears

i found this too to compare









						Power Feed X-axis 135lbs 200rpm Torque For Bridgeport Type Milling Machine 110v
					

Features & Details [X-AXIS POWER FEED]- Made of aluminum material. Power Feed X-Axis. Voltage: 110V. Rotate Speed: 200 RPM, Max Torque: 135in-lb. Dimension: 7 x 3.5 x 12inches [QUIET & RAPID OPERATION]- With speed adjust knob, speed can be adjusted according to operator's requirement, ranging...




					www.vevor.com


----------



## ARC-170 (Feb 24, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i have a similar make of drive, mine is the high torque version for a BP mill
> since you have a smaller table, you'll be ok i think with a normal torque version
> they pretty much have the same construction, the motor is a bit beefier on the HT models
> the import power feeds all have nylon gears
> ...


Thanks, Mike. The nylon gears are probably okay, since they will break before anything else does.

I couldn't easily find the kit at LMS.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 24, 2021)

ARC-170 said:


> Thanks, Mike. The nylon gears are probably okay, since they will break before anything else does.
> 
> I couldn't easily find the kit at LMS.


i edited my post check this link








						Power Feed X-axis 135lbs 200rpm Torque For Bridgeport Type Milling Machine 110v
					

Features & Details [X-AXIS POWER FEED]- Made of aluminum material. Power Feed X-Axis. Voltage: 110V. Rotate Speed: 200 RPM, Max Torque: 135in-lb. Dimension: 7 x 3.5 x 12inches [QUIET & RAPID OPERATION]- With speed adjust knob, speed can be adjusted according to operator's requirement, ranging...




					www.vevor.com


----------



## ARC-170 (Feb 24, 2021)

Here's the other one: LINK


----------



## ARC-170 (Feb 24, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i edited my post check this link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I saw that one, but couldn't find it again. Looks like it will mount the way I like, correct? I don't have much room under the table to have something hanging down, but I have room to have something sticking out.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 24, 2021)

i have not mounted one horizontally, but the description and drawing shows horizontal mount


----------



## ARC-170 (Feb 24, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i have not mounted one horizontally, but the description and drawing shows horizontal mount


I thought so too, but the drawing is kinda wonky; they rotated it, I think, to show it better, but it looks like it's mounted horizontal and also 90 degrees from where it should be. I just ordered it, so I'll let you all know. 
It was free shipping and this looks just like the other ones, but has less torque. In fact, all the images for these seem to be the same one, even though all the sellers are different. And, they all ship out of the same warehouses.
I've got these all bookmarked in case this one's a dud.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 24, 2021)

i'll be watching, i'm very interested to see how it works out for ya!
let me know if i can aid in any way


----------



## hman (Feb 26, 2021)

Power should not be an issue.  When I bought a used Grizzly RF-30 clone some years ago, the motor was shot.  Replaced it with a 28V drill motor I found at Goodwill, connected with a cog belt.  I'm pretty sure the new motor was a lot less powerful than the original.  But it did a good job the entire time I owned the mill.

As for mounting, mine was horizontal, and as far as I know, that's the "only" way you can retrofit to an RF-30.  The mounting bracket clamps to the web between the table slot and the end of the table.  Here's a (somewhat poor) photo of mine:


----------



## aliva (Feb 26, 2021)

One thing to keep in mind is replacement parts and warranty issues. Align parts are easy to come by. Not sure about anything sold on eBay.
I have 2 Align power feeds on my mill. After 5 years no issues.


----------



## ARC-170 (Feb 26, 2021)

It came in the mail today. Very quick!

There is NO documentation at all. I'll try installing it in the next few days, but there are some pieces maybe you all can help me identify.

I know what the zip ties and cord holder are. The two screws are for mounting the unit to the bracket. *What is the smaller screw for? *The bottom, left piece is the rapid traverse button. *What are the 2 springs at lower right for? *They are not for the limit switches, these are already installed.




*Is the top, left piece a cover for the limit switch mechanism (shown right below it)?* It seems to just rest on top; there are no screws or anything to attach it. 



Check it out! No serial number!


----------



## ARC-170 (Feb 26, 2021)

aliva said:


> One thing to keep in mind is replacement parts and warranty issues. Align parts are easy to come by. Not sure about anything sold on eBay.
> I have 2 Align power feeds on my mill. After 5 years no issues.



When I was looking, I saw several companies on Ebay and elsewhere selling what appeared to be the exact same device, all for either very similar prices. The pictures were all the same and so was the warehouse they shipped out of. I suspect the same factory in China makes these for everyone. I figure I can find a clone and order parts from there.
I thought of ordering a better-known brand, but this was abut $150 shipped. I could be throwing money away, so we'll see how this holds up. I'm a home shop DIY'er, so I think this will suit my needs. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## hman (Feb 26, 2021)

Don't have any idea what the springs are for.  Often an item of retrofit hardware will have parts for installation on several different styles of machines.  Bummer that there's no instructions!

The label on the cover sure makes it look like it's supposed to go over the limit switch ... possibly to protect the cable exit???  The (older) Align unit on my mill did not have any such cover.


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 26, 2021)

I have installed 3 of these so far, an Align, a Bestline and something that wasn’t either of those.   Two were X axis, one was Z axis.

From direct experience, I can tell you these is not an iota of difference in these units.  The instructions are equally deplorable and basically useless.  Throw them away and start figuring it out.   The main issue that comes up is how many shims to use and how would you know.   I’ve tried analytic measurement and trial and error, lots of error.   Neither is particularly satisfactory, especially because the criteria for success is not clear.   Good luck, eventually you will arrive at a compromise between smoothness and what you hope is minimum wear.  

If you are replacing a Bridgeport branded power feed, be aware that, at least in my case, there was a shaft extension  required that was something like $120...when it came, I could have made it easily for zilch.

So I suggest getting the higher torque model at the lowest cost possible.


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 26, 2021)

The springs mentioned are, I believe, for the end travel stops.   They fit on the plunger looking thing that contacts the switch and provide some cushioning, since the transition to stopped is not instantaneous.


----------



## ARC-170 (Feb 26, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> I have installed 3 of these so far, an Align, a Bestline and something that wasn’t either of those.   Two were X axis, one was Z axis.
> 
> From direct experience, I can tell you these is not an iota of difference in these units.  The instructions are equally deplorable and basically useless.  Throw them away and start figuring it out.   The main issue that comes up is how many shims to use and how would you know.   I’ve tried analytic measurement and trial and error, lots of error.   Neither is particularly satisfactory, especially because the criteria for success is not clear.   Good luck, eventually you will arrive at a compromise between smoothness and what you hope is minimum wear.
> 
> ...


The unit actually installed fine (so far). It has the two screws that fit in slots and this is adjusted in and out along the X axis to mesh the gears. The gear fit right on the end of the leadscrew. The brackets also fit pretty well. I didn't crank them down too tight since I saw another post that said to be careful or the brackets will crack. I may make something to attach this better.

I do need to make some sort of adapter for the limit switches. The screw holes don't align and it needs to stick out farther.






Winegrower said:


> The springs mentioned are, I believe, for the end travel stops.   They fit on the plunger looking thing that contacts the switch and provide some cushioning, since the transition to stopped is not instantaneous.


Those already have springs. But, I figured it out. They go inside the black plastic cover over the plungers on the plunger. They hold the cover on the plunger unit. Here's a view looking at the plunger assembly from the bottom. You can see the spring.


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 26, 2021)

ARC-170 said:


> It has the two screws that fit in slots and this is adjusted in and out along the X axis to mesh the gears.


That does not sound like the units I installed.


----------



## Howard E. (Feb 26, 2021)

I wouldn't think a unit designed for a BP type mill would work on a RF30, it's not just the mounting but also the interface to the lead screw.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 27, 2021)

Howard E. said:


> I wouldn't think a unit designed for a BP type mill would work on a RF30, it's not just the mounting but also the interface to the lead screw.



I’m in the process of putting a BP-style drive on my RF30 clone.


----------



## Howard E. (Feb 27, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> I’m in the process of putting a BP-style drive on my RF30 clone.


Pics Please


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 27, 2021)

Howard E. said:


> Pics Please


Yup I'll post some when I make more progress.


----------



## ARC-170 (Feb 27, 2021)

That leaves the one screw. I think it might be for the cable holder, but it's too big for the hole in the plastic cord holder.


----------



## ARC-170 (Feb 27, 2021)

I cut a 5/8" wide x 3/4" deep slot, 0.025" at a time with a 1/2" end mill in mild steel today using the x-axis feed. Worked great. So nice not to have to hand crank through over 40 passes.
The feed motor seemed to have plenty of power. I used Lubriplate 105 for the gears on the feed.
Now if I could just figure out what that last screw is for...


----------



## epanzella (Mar 2, 2021)

ARC-170 said:


> I thought so too, but the drawing is kinda wonky; they rotated it, I think, to show it better, but it looks like it's mounted horizontal and also 90 degrees from where it should be. I just ordered it, so I'll let you all know.
> It was free shipping and this looks just like the other ones, but has less torque. In fact, all the images for these seem to be the same one, even though all the sellers are different. And, they all ship out of the same warehouses.
> I've got these all bookmarked in case this one's a dud.


You have to use the horizontal model on an RF 30. The motor hanging down on the bridgeport type feed will hit the base of your mill before you reach full travel. There's a video by Pragmatic Lee on converting a bridgeport style feed to an RF 30 but it was waaay more work than I was willing to do to save a few bux.


----------

